
Ask HN: How much control of GitHub do its founders still have? - ogezi
Given how long Github was bootstrapped how much control of do its founders still have?
======
ogezi
I know that Github was bootstrapped and profitable before ever receiving VC
funding. Given this how much control were the founders able to retain
pertaining to voting rights, ownership percentages and board seats?

~~~
_RPM
That is all probably confidential information.

